# FL Hurricane Prep



## JeffWard

Lotsa ammo in case SHTF? Check.
Gas for the grill so I can cook stuff I have to shoot? Check.
Extra ice to keep beer cold? Check.
Extra water in case Mom comes by? Check.
Plenty of beer to keep the ice busy? Check.
Vodka in case the beer gets warm? Check.
Chlorine for the pool incase power goes out and pump won't run? Check.

Okay, I'm ready...

Jeff


----------



## undrgrnd

at least you'll be loaded on more than one level. hopefully aint too bad. god speed. lol. yall be safe.


----------



## submoa

JeffWard said:


> Gas for the grill so I can cook stuff I have to shoot? Check.


Hmmm... says you live in Orlando. I'm guessing your menu choices will be:










- or -










if there's any left...


----------



## Todd

You need to have your blue tarp ready in case of roof damage and practice your "hunker down" technique. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

How much ammo is "lotsa?"


----------



## toolboxluis

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy

Put my widow panels up last night and fired up the old genrator and got 15gals of fresh gas for it. Were ready for about a week or more. Plenty of ammo and I can make more in a heart beat. :watching:


----------



## JeffWard

Lotsa??? Well, it'a long way til election day, so "lotsa" is actually my standard stash...

Let's see: 
3 mags full of 45ACP Hornaday TAP, and a few loose spares.

3 Mags full of 9mm Federal Hydrashocks, and a few loose spares.

I'm guessing 250-275 rounds of WWB FMJs (mostly 9mm variety) I haven't been to the range yet to shoot (good "hunting rounds" should the Tropical Storm now dumping 4-6" or rain MILES south of me decides to man up...)

Oh yeah a few mags of .380, and the rest of a box of Golden Sabers,

Maybe 200 rounds of 22LR from a 550 round box...

About 25 rounds of Fiochi Low Recoil 00 Buck for the 870...

50 rounds of Remington .308 (I think lead-nosed-boat-tailed-spitzers) for the Ruger M-77

Should keep me looter-free, with a fridge-full of squirel meat, should civilization cease to exist after this little 24-hr-rain-shower.

JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham

Heh, that's about what I have on hand right now, except 9mm (have a bunch left over from Gunsite). 'Course we don't get many tropical storms in Phoenix. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard

Okay... the "real" rain just started in Orlando... Swimming pool (non-screen enclosed) is about 2 inches from the top edge.

Pool-watch 2008 has started...

Any guesses on how long it will take before my pool rises 2" to over flowing?

Current time-stamp: 4:44pm.

My guess? 7:00pm (a little less than an inch an hour)

JW


----------



## zhurdan

I'm in for 4:58pm.

I really hope the storm isn't too bad, got a few friends out there, not too close to affected areas, but still.

I hope your pool doesn't become infested with pool Zomb.... nevermind hehe.

Zhur


----------



## JeffWard

5-gallons of extra chlorine.... All I need is a super-soaker...

Nah... 870 w/ 00 Buck...

But the chlorine works well for algae when the pump is out for a week...

LOL

Zombie-algae...


----------



## toolboxluis

let see
glock 19 ready :numbchuck: 
fnp-9 ready :numbchuck:
food........
4 bags of marmellow 
and club crakers and some water i guess i am set


----------



## TOF

If you have any Helmets (motorcycle type) keep them close in case of Tornado's. We survived the 1979 Tornado in Wichita Falls, Texas and have first hand knowledge what flying bricks, 2x4's etc. can do.

Stay safe.

You too Baldy and any others out there.

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard

I've got a nice black Shoei full face brain bucket in the garage...

But I think it's a waste... kinda dissapointing... Everything passed south of me so far. A solid SPRINKLE of rain so far. Maybe a 1/2 inch in the pool...

Oh well, unless she turns hard north, I may have to water the lawn this week!!!

18-pack of Miller Lite in the fridge... That won't go to waste...

lol

Jeff


----------



## gilfo

*Another false alarm*

Been down here in Fla for about 15 years. Each year the weather forecasters predict doom and gloom. I for one have stopped listening to them. It's a case of let's use all this expensive equipment the station has, predict where it will make landfall, where it will go and how powerful it will be. And keep our fingers crossed we don't make fools of ourselfs because we really don't have a clue what the storm will do. Also let's hope all the viewers forgot how bad we were last " hurricane season". Now they claim this one will go out to the Atlantic and curve back to hit Fla again as a hurricane, PLEASE. If this prediction does not come thru I will personally go the the TV station and till them where they can shove thier dopler.


----------



## TOF

Just don't let it spoil!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

Yeah, TV always wants the S to HTF. Better ratings that way, and the reporters can get on national TV showcasing their incredible bravery standing in the wind and rain.

And everyone on the internet definitely wants the S to HTF...for various reasons, few of them good. But if it's an excuse to buy a case of beer, I fully support it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

Fay has almost stalled on top of us. It nice out there with a mist of rain and no sun. About 85 degrees. Winds are mild. Not bad right now. :smt033


----------



## toolboxluis

at list it was not a bad storm and dame i have so many marsmellow left over:smt076:smt076


----------



## Todd

I just talked to my mom in West Melbourne. Apparently the deluge they got caused the retention pond in their back yard to over flow, the sewers all filled up, all yards and the streets are covered in water, and the water came in through their slider and front door giving them about 2-3 inches of water throughout their entire house.


----------



## Mike Barham

Todd said:


> the sewers all filled up


Turn off the fans and get the guns! The S may HTF any minute!


----------



## JeffWard

Brevard County may get... get this... 30 INCHES of rain. Not snow...

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5gW7Ur7I6YEcSo4_KU3maMkK9JQ1wD92M6GH02

30 f-ing inches of RAIN...

I don't kow about you, but....... day-um...

Glad I'm here in Orlando, watching sprinkles... 85 mph winds suck, with roof damage, trees down, power out, but 30 inches??? No public sewer on earth can handle THAT....

JW


----------



## Todd

JeffWard said:


> Brevard County may get... get this... 30 INCHES of rain. Not snow...


I think my mom said they were over 20" already. I'm glad they've got flood insurance.


----------



## Baldy

It's raining cats and big dogs out there right now. Been like that for about 5 hours now and the wind must be 40 to 50 mph. :watching:


----------



## MLB

Mike Barham said:


> Turn off the fans and get the guns! The S may HTF any minute!


That's funny stuff. :anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard

JeffWard said:


> Okay... the "real" rain just started in Orlando... Swimming pool (non-screen enclosed) is about 2 inches from the top edge.
> 
> Pool-watch 2008 has started...
> 
> Any guesses on how long it will take before my pool rises 2" to over flowing?
> 
> Current time-stamp: 4:44pm.
> 
> My guess? 7:00pm (a little less than an inch an hour)
> 
> JW


Well... It just sprinkled most of the night on 8/19 (this post) It's now almost 9am, on 8/22... and STILL raining. The pool filled up yesterday morning. No leaks in the roof. No serious wind, maybe 30-40 last night for a while, but 3 days later, it's still coming down. Getting bored of this crap... LOL I want my sunshine back. Maybe by Sunday.

Gunshow Saturday in Orlando! That'll give me something to do...

JeffWard


----------



## bill5074

I live on the west coast about due west of Ocala in Homosassa Springs. We had some wind and about 4-6 inches of rain, but really no big deal. In 1992 I got my ass blown off in Hurricane Andrew, and lost everything I owned, not doin that again!! Luckily this is just a spring breeze. That is some incredible rain over on the east coast. Be safe guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MLB

I suppose every area has it's hazards. Here in Buffalo we get snowed in now and then, the midwest gets tornadoes occasionally, southeast has their hurricanes, and the west coast shakes it's buildings apart on a regular basis. Be as prepared as you can and stay safe down there...


----------



## Mike Barham

MLB said:


> I suppose every area has it's hazards.


And in the southwest, we have the invasion of illegal immigrants from the south. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt

Yes, the gulf states have hurricanes and then there's those living in tornado alley. AZ and CA have this massive unending tsunami coming from Mexico.


----------



## bill5074

When the media stands out in the storm they are more showcasing their incredible stupidity. One of these days we will get a live shot of a reporter getting a 2x4 through his head. Maybe they will realize you don't have to sensationalize something that can kill untold amounts of people or do catastrophic damage. I lost everything in Hurricane Andrew in 1992 when I lived in Homestead. There was no need for sensationalism. it was everywhere you looked. I personally have no use for the news media.


----------



## mikecu

JeffWard said:


> Lotsa ammo in case SHTF? Check.
> Gas for the grill so I can cook stuff I have to shoot? Check.
> Extra ice to keep beer cold? Check.
> Extra water in case Mom comes by? Check.
> Plenty of beer to keep the ice busy? Check.
> Vodka in case the beer gets warm? Check.
> Chlorine for the pool incase power goes out and pump won't run? Check.
> 
> Okay, I'm ready...
> 
> Jeff


You forgot the genorator.


----------



## Steve S

I am glad Bill is staying off shore.


----------

